# wlan0 no scan results [RESUBMITTED] for further review.. :/

## haxle

I've been able to connect to my wireless gateway through wicd before, i just started over the installation because i was having a lot of issues with it however and now that I'm back to getting the wireless working and I can't get any networks to show up when using iwlist scan and when i'm using wicd-client... i've configured wicd to use wlan0 but still no luck.  any ideas?Last edited by haxle on Sun May 15, 2011 1:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

haxle,

Does ifconfig -a show wlan0 ?

If not, your kernel has a bit missing or your firmware (if needed) is missing.

```
dmseg | less
```

 may show some useful error messages.

Some wilreless intefaces need to be 'upped' before they admit to any wireless extensions. Try

```
 ifconfig up wlan0
```

before you scan.

----------

## haxle

iwlist scan shows wlan0 and so does ifconfig so it's already up... it just says there's no wireless networks.. which i know to be false

----------

## haxle

dmseg | less shows a blank screen as well   :Confused: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

haxle,

Post your lsub and lspci output. Also list the files you have in /lib/firmware.

----------

## haxle

lsub command not found  :Very Happy: 

lspci: 

Ethernet controllerr Realtek semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast ethernet controller (rev 02)

Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)

(I hope that's all you need because as embarassing as it is I'm not sure how to copy and paste from an aterm....)

and.... i don't have a /lib/firmware...   :Confused: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

haxle,

To copy and paste from a console, you need gpm. Then you select text by dragging over it, so its highlighted and past with middle click.  You can paste between consoles too.

My last post had a typo ... lsub should have been lsusb.  It does for USB what lspci does for pci.

wgetpaste lets you post things that are too big to copy too - it posts them on the web and returns a URL to them.

I'll need to dig into your Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10) tomorrow night

but I'm sure thats what I need.

----------

## haxle

Ok so i dug around a little more and searched for device  8172 and actually found someone who was having the same problem, only the post was in the kernel & hardware forum under "Realtek 8172 not working [SOLVED]"

so all I had to do was run update-pciids

which changed my network controller from realtek 8172 (rev 10)

to

Realtek RTL8191SE vB wireless lan controller 

so... emerge rtl8192se fixed it... 

love it when it's simple...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## haxle

Ok so the wireless card is working now partially, whenever i'm using aircrack-ng or if i wait long enough while just using the card normally it'll go back to saying no scan results and I have to restart... not sure why this is happening.  If I use wicd-curses it also happens a lot faster, will sit there and rescan continuously.  any ideas on that? I don't even know where to start...

----------

